# Was heisst "freigabe" auf Englisch



## Merten1982 (24 August 2006)

Hat jemand eine passende Übersetzung für 
"freigabeAntrieb" 

und wo wir grad dabei sind ,was ist ein "Merker" auf Englisch?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 August 2006)

Freigabe Antrieb:  drive enable 
Merker: Flag


----------



## Oberchefe (24 August 2006)

Enable Drive und Flag


----------



## Merten1982 (24 August 2006)

wow, ging das schnell! Danke!!!


----------



## volker (24 August 2006)

für kleinere übersetzungen kann ich folgende seite nur empfehlen
http://dict.leo.org/


----------

